# Roberts & co Mawdsley



## Stevied62 (Jun 19, 2016)

Hi

any one buy there beans from here,

What's your views!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Not seem then mentioned for a while, I suspect remembering who used to purchase from them previously that they may well be on the medium plus side ...


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I seem to remember they did a very early DSOL for us.

In which case the beans would be on the darker side


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Their Columbian is very good - shhh


----------



## Stevied62 (Jun 19, 2016)

Yes I believe so may take a trip up there and buy 500 gram soon!


----------



## Stevied62 (Jun 19, 2016)

Just been and picked up a couple of bags

the roaster there says they struggle to keep up with demand and roast beans every two days

suppose it's good to know( upside down pic apologies )


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

coincidence - I get most of my beans from there too - great little location Cedar farm and a load of artist workshops as well - they are very obliging at Roberts they will even get other customers to drop beans off to you if they are going past - true story

I'm happy with what I'm getting from the beans - although their roasters are antique machines and not subject to computer controls, but they have been going over 100yrs!


----------



## Stevied62 (Jun 19, 2016)

jimbojohn55 said:


> coincidence - I get most of my beans from there too - great little location Cedar farm and a load of artist workshops as well - they are very obliging at Roberts they will even get other customers to drop beans off to you if they are going past - true story
> 
> I'm happy with what I'm getting from the beans - although their roasters are antique machines and not subject to computer controls, but they have been going over 100yrs!
> 
> View attachment 22160


Yes that's the place only 15 mins away from me


----------

